

 Stack Overflow is currently offline for maintenance - bluedino
http://stackoverflow.com/

======
keithwarren
This plus HN being under a DDos attack this morning makes me think someone is
trying to get under the skin of programmers all over the world.

edit: bitbucket down as well. Geek Armageddon!

~~~
linssen
It's working.

~~~
keithwarren
I am getting either the offline message or an error that says there was an
error and the error page also had an error.

" An exception occurred while processing your request. Additionally, another
exception occurred while executing the custom error page for the first
exception. The request has been terminated. "

------
hpritch5
How can one work "efficiently" with stackoverflow being down and HN being
slow? _You can 't._

~~~
keithwarren
I was just thinking how terrible it would be if I had to read actual
documentation again.

------
tsenkov
MongoHQ (CircleCI, Buffer and definitely others because of it), Hacker News,
stackoverflow, Bitbucket... Is this a big coincidence?

~~~
keithwarren
Not a chance it is coincidence. The only common thread may be usage of some
cloud service provider though I don't think there is anything common between
them all.

I would be curious if other popular tech/programmer sites are under attack and
just thwarting it better?

~~~
tsenkov
The common in-between is the users. I hope this isn't the case, but if hacker
was able to get access to any MongoHQ db there probably is so much time
needed, until you find a db holding full-text passwords.

Still, in order to do any damage to the application/platform the hacker should
be aware of procedures for remote work (administration/support/development) in
order to log-in and make a mess.

------
arcticf0x
Why sites are publishing their downtime on HN? Hacker News is better than
that.

------
dclowd9901
Great opportunity for a natural experiment on productivity relative to
availability of tools. Track internal commits relative to prior Wednesdays.

------
JasonPunyon
We failed over to our secondary load balancer and are investigating what went
on. We've disabled realtime websockets for now.

------
foobeer
A lot of programmers may actually have to take a break and go outdoors today.
It's the code monkey apocalypse!

------
chollida1
Seems like its back up at 11:08

